# Massanutten Questions



## ctreelmom (Mar 30, 2006)

We leave for our first visit to Massanutten two weeks from tomorrow     Time to start getting organized!

Would some of you kind TUGgers care to chime in with any pertinent info for me, like:

Is there a good grocery store nearby?

Is there anything missing from the condo's kitchen (we have a full) I should bring?

I bet the weather could go in any number of ways, but can any locals advise me on what we might expect?

I'm a little confused about the activity fee--it's $99 per person, right?  Is that the same for adults and kids?  Is there enough going on in April to make the purchase worthwhile?  Does it get you a break on admission to the water park?  How about spa services?

Thanks so much and we're really looking forward to the trip!


----------



## SBK (Mar 30, 2006)

ctreelmom said:
			
		

> We leave for our first visit to Massanutten two weeks from tomorrow     Time to start getting organized!
> 
> Would some of you kind TUGgers care to chime in with any pertinent info for me, like:
> 
> ...



There is a Food Lion about 2 miles or so east on Route 33 in a small shopiing center.  

We think the kitchens at the Summit are among the best equipped we have seen.  I don't know about the other resorts.

When we were there last week, there was a waterpark discount just for staying in a timeshare -- the activity card was not necessary.  I don't know whether that will continue to be their policy.  The activity card is a great bargain if you golf -- if you don't, you would have to try awfully hard to get your money's worth.  You can go to their website, http://www.massresort.com/Amenities/todo.asp, for a list of things to do.  However the site does not list the price for each activity or how much of a discount you get with the card.  They have a list of the discounts when you check in.

Have a wonderful time!!  It is a great place.


----------



## susieq (Mar 30, 2006)

We stayed in the Woodstone units a few years back. We had a full kitchen, and again, about the best I've seen. Can't think of anything missing ~ only things I did bring that I was glad I did ~ a scented oil plug in, and a nightlight. Have a great trip ~ area's beautiful!  ~ Sue    

     BTW ~ If you're driving down from CT, might want to consider the inland route rather than 95 (DC traffic), 95 took us 15 hours from MA, as opposed to 10 hrs home the inland route.


----------



## ctreelmom (Mar 30, 2006)

susieq said:
			
		

> We stayed in the Woodstone units a few years back. We had a full kitchen, and again, about the best I've seen. Can't think of anything missing ~ only things I did bring that I was glad I did ~ a scented oil plug in, and a nightlight. Have a great trip ~ area's beautiful!  ~ Sue
> 
> BTW ~ If you're driving down from CT, might want to consider the inland route rather than 95 (DC traffic), 95 took us 15 hours from MA, as opposed to 10 hrs home the inland route.




Thanks for the suggestion-- I need to add a nightlight to my TS packing list--I'm always wishing we had one or two.

I'm geographically challenged    but are you referring to the route that includes the Chesapeke Bay Bridge/Tunnel?  That's our typical route as my husband's mantra is "no 95, no 95."


----------



## ctreelmom (Mar 30, 2006)

SBK said:
			
		

> There is a Food Lion about 2 miles or so east on Route 33 in a small shopiing center.
> 
> We think the kitchens at the Summit are among the best equipped we have seen.  I don't know about the other resorts.
> 
> there was a waterpark discount just for staying in a timeshare -- the activity card was not necessary.  . . .  The activity card is a great bargain if you golf . . . You can go to their website, http://www.massresort.com/Amenities/todo.asp, for a list of things to do.   . . .They have a list of the discounts when you check in.



Thank you!  Hubby does golf--do you think the weather will cooperate?  Perhaps worth buying him one then.  Guess I know what I'll be reading/studying the first night to determine if it will be worth it for me and the kids  
We are really looking forward to it as this resort seems to be somewhat similar to Smuggs which is our home resort.

Edited to add:  We are staying in the Summit, so I'll look forward to that well-equipped kitchen.  I'm off to the store now to stock up on some ingredients to start cooking and freezing for the trip!


----------



## jfbookers (Mar 30, 2006)

*No Chesapeake bay route*

Taking the CBBT will take you well out of your way. Your resort is in the Western part of VA. You can avoid I 95 By taking I 78 to I 81 to Harrisonburg then East on Rt. 33 to the gate to the resort on your left.


----------



## ocowner (Mar 30, 2006)

If golfing, also try Packsaddle Ridge.  It's a mountain course between Harrisonburg and Massanutten.  Very scenic and challenging.


----------



## ctreelmom (Mar 30, 2006)

jfbookers said:
			
		

> Taking the CBBT will take you well out of your way. Your resort is in the Western part of VA. You can avoid I 95 By taking I 78 to I 81 to Harrisonburg then East on Rt. 33 to the gate to the resort on your left.



Thank you!


----------



## ctreelmom (Mar 30, 2006)

mbender10 said:
			
		

> If golfing, also try Packsaddle Ridge.  It's a mountain course between Harrisonburg and Massanutten.  Very scenic and challenging.




Thanks--will pass on the tip to dh!


----------



## susieq (Mar 30, 2006)

You got good directions there ... I don't remember route #'s, but I do know we went through not only VA, but WV, PA, DE, NY & CT.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

We were there several years ago in the summer and I remember well the Big Band weekend they had.  It was great.  Also a real quiet resort great for decompressing.  Be sure and read up on some civil war history.  That is right in the middle of many battles.  VMI cadets lined up against seasoned Union soldiers.  Makes me shudder to think of the carnage.  

Make Love Not War still sounds like a good slogan if we humans would ever get our act together.

Sterling


----------



## mamiecarter (Mar 30, 2006)

*Kitchen*

I brought my own cutting board and I don't think they had one. I always travel with my favorite Knives. I thought this resort was nice but dull. I did the presidential things, Jeferson and Madisons house were interesting but this area really makes you glad the North won the Civil War!


----------



## Rpeterson (Mar 30, 2006)

*Massanutten*



			
				mamiecarter said:
			
		

> I brought my own cutting board and I don't think they had one. I always travel with my favorite Knives. I thought this resort was nice but dull. I did the presidential things, Jeferson and Madisons house were interesting but this area really makes you glad the North won the Civil War!


 You will love it if you like the mountains as we do, plenty to do, weather is weather you know, I would NOT over pack groceries for the trip, you go through Harrisonburg to get ther and they also have plenty of places to shop.  Godd luck and enjoy !!


----------



## CSB (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know how busy the resort will be the time that you are going to be there. We went in the summer and I was happy that I did homework and booked many activities right at the beginning. I went through all the activities on the pamphlet with my family that they give out when you check in. We decided which ones we wanted and I called and booked them right away. Especially the more expensive, better ones like the golf, scuba diving, and the candle making. The cooking demo was excellent and I would recomment it. Magic show was also wonderful - go early for good seats. 

We bought the activity cards so I did not hesitate to try anything there.

 Have a great time,


----------



## Emily (Mar 31, 2006)

There is a super walmart on the right after you get off the exit at Harrisonburg.  Its a very large store but somewhat hidden in the back corner of a large shopping center.  The large shopping center has a Bed & Bath store in it and its near a panera bread.


----------



## mike130 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Best way to Massanutten*

From Ct. the fastest and least congested route would be I 95 over the GW Bridge,to I 80 west and then take I 287 south to I 78.  Take I 78 west to just before Harrisburg, PA then take I 81 south to exit 247A, Harrisonburg VA, take Rt. 33 east, 10 miles to Rt. 644 then left onto Resort Drive. I live in NYC and have taken this route several times it is probably the most direct way and you avoid the I95 traffic in Baltimore and DC.

Mike


----------



## ctreelmom (Apr 2, 2006)

CSB said:
			
		

> I don't know how busy the resort will be the time that you are going to be there. ,




There are definintely pros and cons to our school district doing an off-week for April vacation- crowds aren't a problem, but resorts aren't always fully up and running either, especially those that are driveable from New England.  It'll be nice to just get away!


----------



## ctreelmom (Apr 2, 2006)

mike130 said:
			
		

> From Ct. the fastest and least congested route would be I 95 over the GW Bridge,to I 80 west and then take I 287 south to I 78.  Take I 78 west to just before Harrisburg, PA then take I 81 south to exit 247A, Harrisonburg VA, take Rt. 33 east, 10 miles to Rt. 644 then left onto Resort Drive. I live in NYC and have taken this route several times it is probably the most direct way and you avoid the I95 traffic in Baltimore and DC.
> 
> Mike



Thanks, Mike!


----------



## nra4usa (Apr 3, 2006)

*Mass-of-Nothin' tips*

Like Emily mentioned, go to the Super Walmart.

Things to do:

There is a lot of American history stuff in Virginia.  Check out the battlefields and Monticello.   Thomas Jefferson was a great man.

Caves - There are 2 nice cave/cavern systems nearby that are worth seeing:  Luray Caverns and Shanandoah Caverns.  If you go to Shanandoah Caverns do not waste your money on the adjacent "American Celebration on Parade" which is nothing but a warehouse of old parade floats.

If you have young children with you make sure to visit the "Museum of Frontier Culture"

The people at Massanutten knew it was a Mass-of-nothin' for younger children and that is why the waterpark was built so make sure you visit the waterpark if you have children with you.

There is that large Shanandoah National Park along Skyline Drive.  If the weather is warm go there to check out a couple of the waterfalls.  WARNING: Park is at a higher elevation and will be 10 degrees colder than Massanutten. Checking out waterfalls requires walking up hill for extended distances - most children under 8 will complain! 

Go to that BBQ place across the main highway from the the main entrance to Massanutten.

Make sure your car's brakes are in good condition.

Drinks lots of Yuengling beer - the stuff in the bottles tastes much better than that in the cans.   Yuengling is actually pretty good - much better than Anheuser-Busch crap.


Have fun!


----------



## NTHC (Apr 3, 2006)

NRA4USA,

Obviously you had to much of the bottled stuff while you were here coz its Coors NOT Busch that is bottled minutes from Mass a nothin!

Cindy


----------



## Emily (Apr 3, 2006)

Where is the new waterpark located?  Before Woodstone?

I just made a reservation for my daughter, sil and grandson later in the month.  

She's an accountant, overworked, 8 months expecting and can't wait to do nuttin


----------



## nra4usa (Apr 5, 2006)

The Waterpark is located on Massanutten property but it is not next to any of the timeshares.  You have to get in your car and drive to it.   A portion of the Water Park is also outdoors.  The outdoor portion features a  Wave Pool but I imagine that it will not be open until around the Memorial Day weekend? 

I believe Yuengling is bottled in pennsylvania.  It is not availale in northwest Ohio so when we go to Virginia we drink it there - kind of a on-vacation-in-Virginia thing to do. 

Also, whatever you do, don't go on any time shares sales presentations at Mass-of-Nothin'.  They are time consuming, high-pressure, insulting and downright ugly.  They don't call them timeshare sales presentations but disguise them with some other wording.  They will try to schedule you for one of these as soon as you check in and if you don't schedule at that time they will then call you a couple of times.   Just keep saying no!


----------



## susieq (Apr 5, 2006)

Or unplug the Units phones, and use your cell. You're on Vacation for you ~~ not so they can wake you up and bother you! (And believe me, they'll try!!)


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 5, 2006)

*They disguise it with "they're taking a survey and getting opinions"*

I agree about avoiding the sales presentation.  Somehow I' ve evaded timeshare presentations since 1986.  But on an exchange to Massanutten, I was directed to another area to pick up a parking pass.  That's when they indicated they were offering lunch and $100 Massanutten bucks to take a survey about different things at the resort.  I don't know why I didn't clue in, but I didn't and agreed.  The 90 minutes turned into 4 hours.  Right up front, we told them that we had enough timeshares and weren't buying, especially not from a developer.  The salesman was nice enough, the second guy knew we weren't interested and were becoming irritated with the length of time expended and was very nice and quick.  It was the final guy who became surley and very insulting.  I'm not sure why they allow this.  It definitely doesn't leave a good impression of the resort.  We did buy, but not through them.  We had been going to Massanutten every few years through exchanges and liked the Mountainside Villas, which have been sold out for many, many years.  We were able to pick up a week when the kids are out of school for the cost of the maintenance fee and closing.  The maintenance fees are very reasonable and we love the actual unit and week.  What they offer you to take the tour can in no way compensate for the time they take away from your vacation and the insults they throw at you in the end.


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 5, 2006)

Will they ask you to tour if the couple is not married?  My son & his girlfriend will be there this summer.

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## ocowner (Apr 6, 2006)

ctreelmom, perhaps not.  I was there in mid March and received "the call" on Sunday morning of our stay.  I let the woman know that my wife wasn't with me,and in fact I was with 5 other college buddies for a weekend of golf and drinking.  I think she hung up faster than I did.


----------



## freshair3 (Apr 15, 2006)

I was just there at the end of March and I got a call Saturday morning and offered $100.00 massanutten bucks, and when I said "no" they called again around 6 Pm and offered me a Visa card with $125.00 on it.  I had read about the "presentation" on another web site so I knew to stay away.  I had a very relaxing time there and visited a lot of historical sites and DC for a day with my family.  What I want to caution you about, though, as this happened to my sister and to myself, is that if you drive in there for the first time at night, it is VERY hard to find your way around.  They give you a map that doesn't acurately reflect the actual road signs and I drove around for 45 minutes looking for the correct road - Massa nutten Drive.

The water park is a blast!  Brand new and lots of fun!  Your kids will enjoy it.:whoopie:


----------



## freshair3 (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh, and Yuengling's - America's Oldest Brewery - is made in Pottsville, Pa, very near to my birthplace.  It's kind of cool as the brewery was originally in a cave in a side of a mountain that was enlarged, and I believe parts of it are still used today.


----------

